# C#: Tastatur sperren/entsperren



## J07D14MOND3 (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie man die Tastatur sperren und entsperren kann, um eine Eingabe des Benutzers zu verhindern?
Wäre sehr dankbar für den Code!
hab schon gegoogelt nix gefunden!

Allgemein:
Wie kann man Tasten deaktivieren?


----------



## sgy (19. Februar 2010)

http://www.codeproject.com/cs/system/CSLLKeyboard.asp


----------

